# Making a USR 9108 to work as Bridge to a NETGEAR DGN1000 N150



## theorw (Feb 6, 2011)

Hello there!

Title explains the situation here.I ll be getting a Netgear DGN1000 N150 tomorrow to replace my long time half dead USR 9108.The USR gets random disconnections all the time but the wireless works flawlessly.So what i want is to keep the NETGEAR to my room and have the USR, 2 walls further so it can act as a Bridge and provide access to the apartment of my sister next door.
The problem is i have do idea really about configuring routers etc...Only the basic setup so it can work and give me internet access.
So i ask the gurus here,is it possible to make it work like a Bridge and if yes what should i do in detail? (both in the new router and the old)

Thank you in advance


----------



## theorw (Feb 9, 2011)

Hm 3 days and not 1 response?
Come on please!I need to bridge  1  router to another,what should i do!I dont need to tell me how to navigate in each routers menu,i need to explain me the terms i will be using,like mac addresses,gateways etc etc!


----------

